# Weather window



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks as though Seas are going to start laying down Thursday. Anyone thinking of making a rig/tuna run? We won't be in the area till Saturday so were hoping it continues to get better.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably head out toward the spur. I have not looked at imagery so I have no idea what the water temp/color is.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure wish I was going to be in town but I am headed to venice as soon as I get back from work (if weather allows) on the 20th


----------

